# Home Brew Wiring



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Do you crimp, shrink tube, solder... How do you wire?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, to all.
Depends on location of connection needed.
Terminal block - crimp connects
Bilge or wet locations - silver no acid solder, heat shrink, silicon sealant


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

sorry should have added duct tape and prayers too...


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I like the crimp connectors with heat shrink adhesive built in...solid connection that is sealed.

For my trolling motor to battery connections I used the closed end crimp lugs and covered them with heat shrink tubing with adhesive.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> sorry should have added duct tape and prayers too...


Twist-and-Pray 

Actually, Prefer solder with heat shrink for permanent fixtures, crimp mostly though. I like the heat shrink crimps too. dialectric grease on all connections.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Heat shrink crimp everything.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Solder everything.  I grew up with this mandate from my Dad.  Use Rosin core, NOT acid core.

Got this off the web:

Rosin core solder contains rosin, which is usually a purified pine tree sap, as a fluxing agent. The flux can be inactive, in which case it simply covers the area being soldered during the process (to keep oxides from forming), active or mildly active , in which case it will remove light-to-medium oxides that were present before the soldering process began, or highly active, which will remove almost any oxide or stain on the part and allow a good solder joint to be made.

Kemo


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Crimp & Glue Lined Heat Shrink. Solder connections are not ideal in boats. You create a solid section connected to a flexible section. Over time this can create stress & break at the solder connection.

Just my $.02.


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Solder, and heat shrink only.... I solder everything, even up to the speaker wires..  I've had my share of nav lights flickering, and b.s. not working.. And, i'm cheap as hell... It takes a little longer to solder, but much cheaper, and you always have a solid connection..


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Normally I would say solder and heat-shrink everything, and silicone. However, I've been on an SKA Fishing team for the past 3 years, and since I was the one with a degree in electronics engineering, I was tasked with keeping everything working. We've went through dozens of pumps in single year..

I've had to rig up some stuff during a tounament to keep things running, and discovered something kinda cool, you may want to try if you're in a pinch. I ran out of crimps one day and only had heat-shrink and 5200. I twisted the wires together, slathered them in 5200, and ran the shrink over it. Those connections have faired better than the crimped/shrinked ones. They are most assuredly watertight, since the heat shrink pushes the 5200 out and creates a pretty good cocoon.

It's not a very strong connection, but one that will not fail due to corrosion if underwater or in a bilge.


----------

